# Fall Food Sightings Thread



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's August, which means fall foods are coming to stores. This is a thread, where you can post anything , food or drink related, that you've seen in stores. For example; the Kroger stores in Huntsville, AL , now have Reese's Pumpkins, and Cadbury Scream Eggs.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am VERY excited for this fall food season to begin. I'm loving the summer food but fall food is more than food. It's an emotion. I really can't wait for the house to smell of roast pumpkin and the seeds.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

In addition to the variety of Pumpkin Ales and Octoberfests hitting, I have also seen various candy, such as "peeps" pumpkins, candy corn, and also the Toaster Strudel Pumpkins flavor.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been seeing Thomas' English Muffins in an apple pie flavor. I know it's not pumpkin but apple flavor remind me of apple cider...yummm. It's an early Fall/Autumn flavor to me.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte l, and hopefully other flavors, will be out on August 25th.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I posted in the general findings thread a couple days ago, but Little Debbie has their Fall cakes and Pumpkin Delights out. International Delights Pumpkin Spice creamer is also starting to pop up.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> I posted in the general findings thread a couple days ago, but Little Debbie has their Fall cakes and Pumpkin Delights out. International Delights Pumpkin Spice creamer is also starting to pop up.


I haven't seen any foods out yet. Our stores are still carrying the Little Debbie beach-themed snacks (which are also awesome - seashell brownies, heck yeah!).

But we stopped by World Market last night and saw that they have several different pumpkin ales available already, and we also found a display of Ace Pumpkin Hard Cider. (Is that like an alcoholic version of the Harry Potter pumpkin juice??  ) We were intrigued, so we had to grab a bottle. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.

I know Starbucks is releasing the Pumpkin Spice drinks on Monday, but I likely won't buy any until we're well into September. I'm just not ready for it yet. However, that said, I'm just waiting for it to get a tad cooler and I'll start getting their Chai lattes again. (I know that's available year-round, but to me that's a Fall drink.)

I'm excited to see stuff slowly starting to come out again for Fall, but I'm not quite ready for it yet. This summer has been GLORIOUS, particularly for southeastern Virginia, and this is the first time in my life I've actually enjoyed the season. I'm finding that I'm not really ready for it to end yet... Just a few more beach days, please? Never in my life have I experienced such a Virginia summer - even my parents can't remember a summer so mild. I'm trying to enjoy every bit of it before the HEAT AND HUMIDITY OF HELL (yes, all caps for that) comes back next year, with a vengeance... Because you know it will!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Publix has grapes called Witch Fingers. They are about an inch long and are tastier than the regular round grapes.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks like a pepper


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Picked up a huge bag of candy corn from Sams yesterday...gonna need another before the night is over


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Just candy corn so far at Walgreen's. I can't wait until the local store bakeries start whipping up pumpkin and spicy goodies - I love to go the store first thing in the morning because that's when you can smell stuff baking.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Just candy corn so far at Walgreen's. I can't wait until the local store bakeries start whipping up pumpkin and spicy goodies - I love to go the store first thing in the morning because that's when you can smell stuff baking.


Actually the bakeries at Giant Eagle have started their pumpkin rolls, pumpkin drop cookies, and pumpkin shaped sugar cookies. With sprinkles.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Reeses pumpkins anywhere yet? My husband and I are having withdrawls having eaten the last of our Easter Reeses eggs a few months ago...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Stormygirl - we had a mild summer about 4 summers ago, at least here in Central Virginia. It stayed in the 80s with only a handful of 90s. There weren't any 70s like we've been having this year, though. This year we did have a couple upper 90s with disgusting humidity, but not like normal. It certainly has been a wonderful summer!

Dollar General has a lot of Halloween candy out. I've already gotten a couple of bags.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've noticed that school supplies are on clearance , harvest decor is out, and, next weekend is a Labor Day weekend. Some haunts are opening in early September. Halloween is looming .


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

digbugsgirl said:


> Stormygirl - we had a mild summer about 4 summers ago, at least here in Central Virginia. It stayed in the 80s with only a handful of 90s. There weren't any 70s like we've been having this year, though. This year we did have a couple upper 90s with disgusting humidity, but not like normal. It certainly has been a wonderful summer!


Here on the peninsulas it's usually pretty miserable in the summertime. Sticky, wet humidity and 95-100 degrees are the norm. Like I said, even my parents can't remember the last time we had a majority of 70-80 degree days in summer. I feel like I'm being blasphemous for saying it, but I'm not ready for it to end yet!

I just hope the mild summer means we might actually get a decent fall this year. Usually out here on the coast we get about two weeks of beautiful, crisp fall weather, usually toward the end of October/beginning of November, and then it gets cold. I don't know if it's like that out there in central Virginia, though.

Back to the topic of Halloween food sightings, I did see today at work that Walmart has several displays of Brach's candy corn and Autumn Mix out in front of the registers...

Right beside the sunscreen.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Picked up some pumpkin yogurt this morning but haven't tried it yet. Not sure of the distribution range for this brand (Noosa) but their other flavors are really good.


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

HexMe said:


> Has anyone seen the Reeses pumpkins anywhere yet? My husband and I are having withdrawls having eaten the last of our Easter Reeses eggs a few months ago...


Walgeens and Albertsons in AZ has the pumpkin Reeses!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hubby brought home a bag of fall mix the other day from our local grocery store. I'm hoping to see the pumpkin spice lattes out soon.

Stormygirl, I grew up about 40 minutes from you in the Western Branch area of Chesapeake. I know about those summers you described, and I don't miss them. Yuck. I grew up without air conditioning and towels that don't dry. I worked at a Zales in VA Beach, which required the women wear dresses. In the summer, we would all wear knee highs because we couldn't stand to put on panty hose. Oh those were the days. I'm glad I live in an area with much lower humidity.


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

Found that Noosa Pumpkin yogurt at Target and bought 4 (hoping they were good). It's delicious! Hoping they stock more.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Found that Noosa Pumpkin yogurt at Target and bought 4 (hoping they were good). It's delicious! Hoping they stock more.


Great to hear it's good....I'll eat mine later today! Their raspberry is really good too.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I have seen pumpkin cookies and pumpkin cupcakes showing up at Ralph's and at some local bakeries. I couldn't resist, so I got some, and someone actually bought me a pumpkin spice cupcake for my birthday and it was YUMMY!!

It makes me so happy to taste a fresh-baked pumpkin thingie. You have no idea. Or, maybe you do...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Walgeens and Albertsons in AZ has the pumpkin Reeses!


So does our Dollar General!



im the goddess said:


> Hubby brought home a bag of fall mix the other day from our local grocery store. I'm hoping to see the pumpkin spice lattes out soon.
> 
> Stormygirl, I grew up about 40 minutes from you in the Western Branch area of Chesapeake. I know about those summers you described, and I don't miss them. Yuck. I grew up without air conditioning and towels that don't dry. I worked at a Zales in VA Beach, which required the women wear dresses. In the summer, we would all wear knee highs because we couldn't stand to put on panty hose. Oh those were the days. I'm glad I live in an area with much lower humidity.


Supposedly Starbucks is releasing the pumpkin spice stuff tomorrow.

So you know what it's like out here on the rivers! I love Virginia, and I love being close to the water, but good grief, I'd give anything for milder summers. This year has been so wonderful, but I'm dreading how much worse next year will seem after it!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems like the Fall/Halloween season is becoming the new Christmas season. Fall food is coming out earlier than usual .A few weeks ago, I was at Party City . They were in the process of changing stuff out, getting ready for Halloween. Harvest stuff is out at Walmart, and the school supplies are on clearance. Some haunts are even opening in early September.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've seen a few fall themed food and drink items scattered about in stores here. Pumpkin ales, pumpkin reeses, scream eggs, etc. The coffee stand up the road from me has had PSL advertised since early July at least. I haven't gotten one yet since I like to save those treats for fall only and it being available at the beginning of summer is just a big freaking tease. So I'm waiting on that till next month at the earliest.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone posted some fantastic looking Pepperidge Farm Carmel Apple & Pumpkin swirl bread on the 2014 Merch sticky thread. It looks fantastic!! Wonder would would be good to spread on that?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cinnamon butter! That sounds perfect for that bread. Also would make a decent toast with apple butter or maybe even just plain old peanut butter, now I'm gonna be on the look out for this stuff because that sounds good!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Pumpkin butter.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

c910andace said:


> I have been seeing Thomas' English Muffins in an apple pie flavor. I know it's not pumpkin but apple flavor remind me of apple cider...yummm. It's an early Fall/Autumn flavor to me.


Anyone tried these yet?


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Stochey said:


> Anyone tried these yet?


Yes tried them the other morning


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Already put this in the store area but guess fits here better.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Yes tried them the other morning


And?

Were they good? Did you put anything on them?


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Stochey said:


> And?
> 
> Were they good? Did you put anything on them?


It was good and I used fresh apple butter I had canned


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Happy discovery while lunching at Culvers: 










Yummmmm!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

The Little Debbie fall and pumpkin cakes have overtaken the summer seashell brownies and crap, and I'm SO GLAD. Those things were too happy and pastel. Can't wait to find my pumpkin spice coffee creamer in the coolers.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our closest Dunkin Donuts has the pumpkin spice!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> The Little Debbie fall and pumpkin cakes have overtaken the summer seashell brownies and crap, and I'm SO GLAD. Those things were too happy and pastel. Can't wait to find my pumpkin spice coffee creamer in the coolers.


Aw, I liked them.  The summer stuff is still out in our stores, so far as I can see.

Went to Target tonight and saw their Archer Farms brand seasonal coffees - Pumpkin Spice, Pecan Pie (OMG, smelled divine), Kettle Corn, and one other that my husband and I can't seem to recall... Must not have made an impression!

Also saw that Green Mountain's Pumpkin Spice K-Cups are out, as well as a Harvest Blend, and Starbucks has an Autumn Blend K-cup out, too. (I read the description on the Starbucks one; it's just a blend of their Sumatran, Kenyan and Peruvian coffees.)


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

at sams club


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried the pumpkin spice gum the other day and I personally didn't like it. I gave some to my co-workers to try as well and a couple ppl liked it and others didn't. Those Milano cookies definitely look good. I'll have to keep my eye out for those.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

There is nothing appetizing about most of that pumpkin spice flavored stuff, especially the gum. Pumpkin spice is great.... but they are pumpkin spicing EVERYTHING now it seems. Next year it will be pumpkin spice jolly ranchers (seriously, if this happens I need to send them a letter and ask for my cut!) and pumpkin spice coke. Just wait and see.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I picked up some pumpkin cheesecake greek yogurt from Yoplait - sooo good!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Dunkin Donuts has their pumpkin spice donuts but best of all, DH made some pumpkin ice cream the other night...YUM!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, this isn't food but sorta related:


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Dunkin Donuts has their pumpkin spice donuts but best of all, DH made some pumpkin ice cream the other night...YUM!!


I can't wait for Braums Pumpkin Ice Cream! It is my favorite ice cream flavor ever!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Found caramel apple Oreos at Target today. $2.99


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Are they good S_Toast??


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Walgreens and Kroger have Halloween candy out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We got in a shipper of the Pop Tarts Pumpkin and "Spookylicious" chocolate varieties today.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

New poptarts 









Apple spice and pumpkin spice bars. Only bought the pumpkin spice ones. I will try them soon and update how it's taste


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Oops here it is. 

















This was at Walmart Halloween Isle. What does frozen have to do with Halloween..


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Wow that pumpkin pie spice bar is nice sweet and not overpowering like some pumpkin spice items.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I posted this in another thread, but it's worth a second glance. Purchased at Rose's in Ocean City Maryland.


----------



## October Country (Sep 2, 2014)

How I feel about food this time of year:


----------



## October Country (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder where I can purchase these?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it's worth a second glance. Purchased at Rose's in Ocean City Maryland.


Those pumpkin delights cookies are actually pretty good.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Target sure does seem slow getting out their Halloween merchandise compared to everyone else but they are the only place I've been able to find most of the stuff on this thread in. 

Got the Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin bread yesterday... had to refrain from much more.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The pumpkin delights aren't bad at all, although I'm not overly fond of the brownies.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Finally got my Pumpkin Spice Hershey Kisses fix today! Thank you, Wal-Mart. Thank you very much. 
Not sure if they will last long enough to bake cookies with or not. Should have bought two bags!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

FINALLY saw a few boxes of Little Debbie Fall Cakes tonight at Walmart... Right under the Little Debbie Jellyfish Cookies.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was at walmart last night and saw a few things fall themed, couldn't find any of that pepperidge farm bread though, otherwise I would have got some, though I did find some Thomas bagels limited edition apple something... pie, crumble, swirl? I don't know, didn't pay much attention since I don't have a toaster (or a microwave or a tea kettle or any counter space........ lol). Safeway had some of their Halloween candy out but still no effing skull pops! I'm never going to find those things anywhere. We didn't peruse the aisles there because we were on a mission for some food, but going back tomorrow night so I'll look and see what they have.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Got my first pumpkin spice cappacino from Thorntons gas station today!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've already had a whole box of Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights this year, lol. I found them at Walmart a couple weeks ago. I really like those. They are one of the first things I get for Fall food each year. Now I am on the hunt for my Pumpkin Spice Kisses...I eat tons of those each Fall! Last year I made little acorn treats out of them...so cute and so yummy! (They are in my albums on my profile page if anyone wants to see them.) I've had my Starbuck's Pumpkin Spice Creme Frappuccino already, Cinnamon Caramel Apple cream cheese from Hyvee (Need to go to Aldi's and see if they have my Pumpkin Spice cream cheese yet!!), hmmmm, let's see, what else...oh, I've had the Limited Edition Apple Pie bagels that I found at Walmart, as well...I am slowly finding things and checking them off my "Have to eat this Fall" list, lol.


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

We also like the _Little Debbie's Pumpkin Delights_. Trying to be frugal, we've only picked up one box. But it's going quick and I expect we will grab 3-4 more before the season is done.

_Celestial Seasonings Sweet Harvest Pumpkin Tea_ is also a hit in my house. A little sweetener and creamer makes it just right for me, unless I have butterscotch schnapps on hand.

_Caramel Apple Sugar Babies_ and _Caramel Apple Twizzlers_ both get big thumbs up, here, too.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had a crappy day at work. I mean, most of my days at work are crappy, but today was really bad.

So when I got home I told my husband, with one eye twitching, "WE NEED TO GO TO THE STORE." He agreed, if only to appease the crazy woman.

I splurged and bought Pumpkin Delights and Fall Party Cakes, plus some Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat beer (ohhhhh, my favorite), and the newest Food Network Magazine, which has Halloween recipes in it, among other wonderful things. (Fall soups; fall quick breads; and "cheese, cheese and MORE CHEESE!")

I am 99% happier than when I got home from work. Will be 100% once my Shock Top has chilled sufficiently. Mama needs a beer.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, we went shopping and got ourselves all stocked up...for, at least, a couple days, anyway, hahaha! We picked up the Milano Pumpkin Spice cookies (accidentally took the picture with the package backwards, but you get the idea, lol), my Pumpkin Spice Kisses, more Pumpkin Delights and a bag of Candy Corn for him. I think we snack more in the Fall than any other time of year...we usually eat pretty healthy, lol.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Gosh it looks like I have got to go shopping tomorrow! Will hit WalMart, see what they have....


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This was In the October issue of Rachel Ray. 

Ghoul aid kool-aid and a green faced with cookies.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

The Ghoul-Aid is ok. And target has the new m&m flavors that I really like...






And...






And some candy corn...






And I just thought this was cool...


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

And they have this...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pepperidge farm has pumpkin spice and Carmel Apple bread. They are delicious. Target has an end cap with them. I just tried the pumpkin with my homemade apple butter and coffee and had a little happy dance. Lol. Try them. I wish they had them all year long




mariposa0283 said:


> Was at walmart last night and saw a few things fall themed, couldn't find any of that pepperidge farm bread though, otherwise I would have got some, though I did find some Thomas bagels limited edition apple something... pie, crumble, swirl? I don't know, didn't pay much attention since I don't have a toaster (or a microwave or a tea kettle or any counter space........ lol). Safeway had some of their Halloween candy out but still no effing skull pops! I'm never going to find those things anywhere. We didn't peruse the aisles there because we were on a mission for some food, but going back tomorrow night so I'll look and see what they have.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw Apple Cider and Ghoul Aid at Aldi


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to Target this morning. They didn't have much out yet, mostly stuff that everyone else has named. I did find margarita and Bloody Mary mixes in glass skull bottles... Almost bought the Scary Mary mix, but held off. Maybe next time.

I did, however, pick up the Celestial Seasonings Sweet Harvest Pumpkin tea, and also a couple of Chobani Pumpkin Spice Greek yogurts. Figured I'd try it.

And... Well, I mean, it's not like this stuff isn't available year-round, but we also picked up some good ol' Campbell's tomato soup and we made grilled cheese sandwiches to go with it when we got home. That's a very autumny lunch for us.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

I need to get this


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

TnHorrorFan said:


> View attachment 213690
> 
> 
> I need to get this


I. Am. Doomed.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost (Aug 19, 2014)

My Target is slow on the decor (just like everyone's, it seems) but had a few food jackpots: pumpkin bagels, waffles, donuts, Pop Tarts, seasonal coffee creamer and yogurt. The Halloween candy aisle was very nearly full, too!

The first pumpkin bagel day is a celebratory day indeed


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I need to find the bagels!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

*Found these goodies at Target today...not a fan of white chocolate but the Candy Corn Hershey's were pretty good! Bought the Caramel Apple granola bars but haven't tried them yet...saving the Jones Soda and Halloween soda for closer to Halloween or they'll be gone!! *


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't spotted these yet because they don't hit stores until the 24th of this month, but has anyone else seen that Oreo is coming out with a pumpkin spice flavor? I'm not at all tempted by the other flavors they've come out with (like caramel apple) but I'm going to try these because....well, I can't resist anything pumpkin!


----------



## October Country (Sep 2, 2014)

Pumpkin spice oreos?! I'm marking the 24th on my calendar


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Quaker Oats has instant pumpkin oatmeal. Or is it pumpkin pie oatmeal? Either way, I bought a box.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Quaker Oats has instant pumpkin oatmeal. Or is it pumpkin pie oatmeal? Either way, I bought a box.


I tried the Archer Farms (Target) pumpkin spice instant oatmeal last year, and I didn't like it. It had a weird after taste. I ate two bowls of it and then shoved it to the back of the pantry.  This year when I started wanting oatmeal for breakfast again, I dug it out and mixed in some extra cinnamon, sugar and pumpkin pie spice, and it actually tasted pretty good. It was also good with a half of an apple chopped up into it. 

I hope you like the Quaker stuff better than I liked the Archer Farms.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This what I bought at Walmart today.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

so many goodies, and so much pumpkin noms


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

WE FINALLY FOUND THE WOODCHUCK FALL CIDER!!

We got two of the last three 6-packs at our local Total Wine, the only place we've found it so far. They had it all the way in the back, too, we had to ask for it!

Liquid gold, my friends. We'll have to make that stuff last.

We also got a 6-pack of Yuengling Oktoberfest beer (Yuengling is a favorite of my husband's) and I got a build-your-own 6-pack of pumpkin beers... Here's what I picked up:

Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale
Alewerks Pumpkin Ale (Brewed right here in Williamsburg, I'm not sure how I haven't tried this yet!)
New Belgium Pumpkick
Gruntled Pumpkin Ale
Terrapin Pumpkinfest
Weyerbacher Pumpkin Ale

I think we tried the Pumpkick last year and were kind of "meh" about it, but I didn't remember that until I'd paid for it and was out of the store. Oh well, if we don't like it, maybe we can use it for roasting chicken or something.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Who's found the pumpkin spice Oreos and where were you? I tried Publix yesterday... no luck.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Who's found the pumpkin spice Oreos and where were you? I tried Publix yesterday... no luck.


Bought them yesterday at Kroger.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Who's found the pumpkin spice Oreos and where were you? I tried Publix yesterday... no luck.


They have them at Wal-Mart, got them today.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I tried the Caramel Apple Oreos. Only slightly less disgusting than the Candy Corn flavor from last year. I'll be sticking with the regular flavor Halloween version.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I heard Twinkies have an orange filling for Halloween...but where are they?! If anyone sees them let me know!


----------

